# Integer zu String!



## Angel Arts Grafix (15. Juni 2004)

Hallo Leute! Ich habe da ein Problem!

Ich habe einen String den ich zum Ineger machen soll , 10 dazuzählen , und dann den neue Integer zum String zurück!

String zum Integer:   yField = Integer.parseInt(yy.getText());
dazuzählen:               yField = yField+10;
Integer zum String:  

ich habe alles Deklariert und auch initialisiert! Es lauft also einwandfrei nur halt das aus dem int yField ein String yField sein muss.

Kann mir jemand helfen?

THX im Vorraus


----------



## Snape (16. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Angel Arts Grafix _
> *Hallo Leute! Ich habe da ein Problem!
> 
> Ich habe einen String den ich zum Ineger machen soll , 10 dazuzählen , und dann den neue Integer zum String zurück!
> ...



String zum Integer:   yField = Integer.parseInt(yy.getText());
dazuzählen:               yField = yField+10;
Integer zum String:  newString = String.valueOf(yField);


----------

